# BTS - An Interesting Purchase?



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey Sims (anybody remember SimCity?!),

After getting involved in keeping inverts late last year, I've now got 3 T's and have permission :lol2: from the better half to add something else at BTS! Woohoo!!

So I'm thinking I'm after something a little more 'different', maybe a mantis, or starter ant colony, or a particularly interesting T....and as you nice folk are like the Wikipedia of inverts is there anything that you could recommend??

Also, is there anything 'special' people are gonna be looking for there? (apart from that 'special someone', of course! :Na_Na_Na_Na I do really like the Blue Fang T (cant remember scientific name), but I don't know if any stockists put lists of available stock online beforehand....

And to finish, I'd love to meet some fellow invert keepers from RFUK at BTS, I know I'm not a regular poster but I'm friendly and approachable  Let me know...

Thanks for reading Sims,

David


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

virginia cheeseman has small blue fangs in


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Right... <cracks knuckles>

Metagydnes innata









Gaelodes arabicus









Scolopendra hardwickie









Viridasius sp. <cheeky wink>









Nephila maculata









Damon diadema









Mastigoproctus giganteus









Geosesarma sp "vampire"









...any of those take your fancy?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

jakakadave said:


> Right... <cracks knuckles>
> 
> Metagydnes innata
> image
> ...


Waaaaaaaaaant !!!!!!!
I am looking into vampire crab care and those first little cuties.......i need


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

jakakadave said:


> Right... <cracks knuckles>
> 
> Metagydnes innata
> image
> ...


Yeah....all of them! I'm thinking of getting something a bit _different_ this year! Hmmm!

*sits and ponders*


----------



## alexdittrich (Apr 27, 2010)

Metagydnes innata

Wow, wow, wow - I have to try and source some of these. Opillionids are the most interesting arachnids in my opinion.. I just litterally think they are amazing. HOWEVER - This is clearly the queen of the bunch.

If anybody has any I will pay a fair sum!


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow, thank you Dave for the knuckle-cracking response there!! :no1:
I love the Viridasius sp. and the Nephilia sp., particularly the Viridasius though....what are they like to keep? They look like they could be very fast (long legs) but Googling doesn't come up with much...very pretty though and I see you have some :whistling2: are you at BTS?


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

I can get metagydnes, if anyone wants some let me know, hopefully I can get a better price for large numbers.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

jakakadave said:


> I can get metagydnes, if anyone wants some let me know, hopefully I can get a better price for large numbers.


Can you PM me with info on care and prices for these please


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

jakakadave, are those first things a kind of harvestman? they are wonderful and look weirdly familiar.


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

jakakadave said:


> I can get metagydnes, if anyone wants some let me know, hopefully I can get a better price for large numbers.


Really like the look of these. Do you have prices please.


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

durbans said:


> Hey Sims (anybody remember SimCity?!),
> 
> After getting involved in keeping inverts late last year, I've now got 3 T's and have permission :lol2: from the better half to add something else at BTS! Woohoo!!
> 
> ...


 

Ephebopus cyanognathus

Lovely spids, take ages to grow though. I think personally slower than a brachypelma

cheers Kev


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Well I am no expert on Metagydnes, but yes they are a type of harvestman, and what I have been told is that they are quite easy to keep. My instructions are to just keep them quite cool - no more than 20 degrees and slightly moist, they feed on pre killed insects and a little vegetable matter and require a very cold winter. I've read also that they will catch and kill small crickets.

I'm being offered them in 10s but if you're interested drop me a PM and hopefully I can get a better price for bulk.


----------



## alexdittrich (Apr 27, 2010)

Ball park figure for metagydnes?? ? ? ?


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Well they aren't all that cheap, but sooo hard to get so i don't think it's too bad. It's looking like something like:

A pair for £23
10 for £100
20 for £175

Hit me if you want em and I'll get them in.

I hope I don't get an infraction for this - I'm just answering a question!


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

I'd defo be interested in a pair  Maybe a couple of pairs if the bulk discounts work out nicely


----------



## alexdittrich (Apr 27, 2010)

Why did I just have to spend 140 quid on some reference management software.... bare with me a couple of days - I need to clear this with the misses.

Have you kept them before? any clues on husbandry?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I have unknown Miomantis sp nymphs for sale at the BTS. £2 each or 6 for £10


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

selina20 said:


> I have unknown Miomantis sp nymphs for sale at the BTS. £2 each or 6 for £10


you got pics of these as they sound interesting
although i would imagine very small lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you got pics of these as they sound interesting
> although i would imagine very small lol


Not got any piccies. They are pretty cute tho. They dont get very big as adults but i have 2 unrelated ooths hatch so can do unrelated groups lol. They are being labelled as Miomantis sp Tanzania for the time being until the taxos can work out what they are.


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

oh i wish i didn't have to save for a deposit for the move or i'd be jumping up and down right now. i hate being an 'adult'


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Well I have made a page in the classifieds so this can be pulled back from an epic thread hijacking! Not my intention, sorry!


----------

